# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  استفاده از googlemap تو سایت

## farhadfery

سلام.
چطوری می تونم از google map تو سایتم استفاده کنم؟ می خوام یک نقطه را روی آن مشخص کنم نا کاربرها ببینند و روش zoom کنم.
مثل این سایت: http://www.interserver.net/contact-information.html

----------


## iekrang

فکر می کنم این کمکتون کنه:
http://maps.google.com/help/maps/getmaps/quick.html

----------

